# ni bien ni mal, sino todo lo contrario



## cyberpedant

Un amigo me dijo que la locución "ni bien ni mal, sino todo lo contrario" fue acuñada por un presidente de México (posiblemente Lázaro Cárdenas), pero al intentar de investigarlo, no lo puedo confirmar. ¿Alguien sabe sí es verdad?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

cyberpedant said:


> Un amigo me dijo que la locución "ni bien ni mal, sino todo lo contrario" fue (no lleva tilde desde hace años según la RAE) acuñada (locución es femenino) por un presidente de México (posiblemente Lázaro Cárdenas), pero al intentar de investigarlo, no lo puedo confirmar. ¿Alguien sabe sí es verdad?


----------



## piraña utria

cyberpedant said:


> Un amigo me dijo que la locución "ni bien ni mal, sino todo lo contrario" fué acuñado por un presidente de México (posiblemente Lázaro Cárdenas), pero al intentar de investigarlo, no lo puedo confirmar. ¿Alguien sabe sí es verdad?



Hola, Cyberp.

Está muy buena. Parece más bien como de Cantinflas esa frase.

Me parece que esa supuesta "autoría" tiene su veneno para criticar a dicho presidente mexicano.

Esperemos que opinan sus paisanos.

Saludos,


----------



## pejeman

cyberpedant said:


> Un amigo me dijo que la locución "ni bien ni mal, sino todo lo contrario" fue acuñada por un presidente de México (posiblemente Lázaro Cárdenas), pero al intentar de investigarlo, no lo puedo confirmar. ¿Alguien sabe sí es verdad?


 
El general Cárdenas no era ningún pendejo. (Si no, que lo diga Calles). La frase "No nos beneficia ni nos perjudica, sino todo lo contrario" se le atribuyó a un secretario de agricultura y después a Luis Echeverría, presidente de México de 1970 a 1976.

Saludos.


----------



## cyberpedant

Saludos y gracias a todos.

cp


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
No conozco la autoría de esa frase en particular, pero la variante "Ni lo uno ni lo otro, sino todo lo contrario", por acá es más vieja que Matusalén.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

En efectivamente:
"No nos beneficia ni nos perjudica, sino todo lo contrario" lo dijo presidente de México: Luis Echeverría Álvarez.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Y el corolario de la frase:

Que no es lo mismo pero es igual.


----------



## Alma Shofner

A mí me suena cantinflesca. No sabía que se le atribuía a Luis Echeverría Alvarez. Quizá él la haya dicho, pero no creo que la haya acuñado. Suena a expresión del dominio popular. Yo se la escuchaba a mi padre de niña cuando él andaba de "bromista". No creo que le hubiera gustado andar repitiendo algo que Echeverría haya dicho.La frase que mi padre sí decía con referente a Echeverría era la que acuñó el loco Valdez: "Todo sube, nada baja y un pelón que viaja y viaja".
Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

Creo que hay múltiples versiones de esa frase,  "ni sí, ni no, sino todo lo contrario" "ni mucho, ni poco...". No tengo datos pero intuyo que una frase dicha por un político mexicano en los años sesenta no puede haberse extendido tanto como para ser de uso común también en España. ¿Alguien sabe buscar en la base de datos de la RAE para ver cuál es el uso más antiguo de la expresión que tienen registrado?


----------



## mirx

Sólo encontré un caso y es la frase _*"la lluvia no nos perjudica ni nos beneficia, sino todo lo contario*_", está en un artículo de Carlos Monsiváis y precisamente hace referencia a Echeverría y al presunto secretario de Agricultura.

No hay ninguna entrada, o al menos no econtré ninguna, para "ni sí ni no, sino todo lo contrario."


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Södertjej said:


> Creo que hay múltiples versiones de esa frase, "ni sí, ni no, sino todo lo contrario" "ni mucho, ni poco...". No tengo datos pero intuyo que una frase dicha por un político mexicano en los años sesenta no puede haberse extendido tanto como para ser de uso común también en España. ¿Alguien sabe buscar en la base de datos de la RAE para ver cuál es el uso más antiguo de la expresión que tienen registrado?


 
eso no se puede  y además es imposible


----------



## Södertjej

las cosas facilitas said:


> eso no se puede y además es imposible


Eso sí sé que es de El Lagartijo un torero antiguo que soltaba cosas como las de Jesulín de Ubrique en la actualidad. "Lo que no pué sé, no pué sé, y ademah eh imposible" ¿O quizás tambíen ceceaba como "Jezulín"?


----------



## napoleonwin

A mi me queda la duda, en como utilizar esas frases, al final que significan??
Por ejemplo la de *"la lluvia no nos perjudica ni nos beneficia, sino todo lo contario*", 
Gracias.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, Napoleón.

Básicamente no significa nada, es una frase cantinflesca que dependiendo del contexto servirá para restar seriedad a lo que señaló tu interlocutor, o tu propia posición, etc.

Saludos,


----------



## la_machy

Södertjej said:


> Creo que hay múltiples versiones de esa frase, "ni sí, ni no, sino todo lo contrario" "ni mucho, ni poco...". No tengo datos pero intuyo que una frase dicha por un político mexicano en los años sesenta no puede haberse extendido tanto como para ser de uso común también en España. ¿Alguien sabe buscar en la base de datos de la RAE para ver cuál es el uso más antiguo de la expresión que tienen registrado?


 
Es que, bueno Södertjej, no lo dijo un poltico X. Era, nada más ni nada menos, que el mismo presidente de México. 
Eso le daría un poco más de alcance al dicho, no crees?

Igual, yo pienso como Alma, que proviene del dominio popular y que se le pegó al que le compuso el discurso al presidente. O tal vez la invento don Mario. ¡Quién sabe!


Saluditos


----------



## napoleonwin

Gracias Piraña, ahora lo que no me queda claro es lo de cantinflesca.
Saludos...


----------



## la_machy

Mira que la palabra está en el DRAE, buscala.


Saludos


----------



## Södertjej

la_machy said:


> Es que, bueno Södertjej, no lo dijo un poltico X. Era, nada más ni nada menos, que el mismo presidente de México.
> Eso le daría un poco más de alcance al dicho, no crees?


Sinceramente, no y menos aún teniendo en cuenta que en aquellos años la difusión mediática de este tipo de cosas era más que limitada.

Dudo mucho que que los políticos mexicanos, ya sean presidentes, ministros o subsecretarios, tengan la más mínima influencia en el habla coloquial de España. Por poner un ejemplo: el famoso "mariconzón" de Castro fue motivo de risas y comentarios durante unas semanas, pero no se ha convertido en un adjetivo de uso popular ni nadie lo usa y la difusión de la anécdota tuvo una repercusión impensable con los limitados medios de comunicación de los sesente. Dudo por tanto que lo que dijera alguien en México, por muy presidente que fuera, en aquellos años trascendiera aquí hasta el punto de llegar a formar parte del habla popular. Sigo además con la duda de que la frase tenga su origen en los sesenta o si una "boutade" más o menos conocida en ambos lados del Atlántico anteriormente.


----------



## la_machy

Södertjej said:


> Sinceramente, no y menos aún teniendo en cuenta que en aquellos años la difusión mediática de este tipo de cosas era más que limitada.
> 
> Dudo mucho que que los políticos mexicanos, ya sean presidentes, ministros o subsecretarios, tengan la más mínima influencia en el habla coloquial de España. .


 
 Gracias por contestar. Es bueno conocer tu opinión respecto al origen de "ni bien ni mal, sino todo lo contrario".



cyberpedant said:


> Un amigo me dijo que la locución "ni bien ni mal, sino todo lo contrario" fue acuñada por un presidente de México (posiblemente Lázaro Cárdenas), pero al intentar de investigarlo, no lo puedo confirmar. ¿Alguien sabe sí es verdad?


 
Sería bueno que cyberpedant le preguntara a su amigo de donde sacó tal información. Ayudaría un poco


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Creo que este asunto no es ni sencillo ni complejo, sino todo lo contrario . Sería interesante saber si se le puede asignar un nombre específico a la interesante expresión que nos ocupa, el nombre de algún recurso retórico (¿pleonasmo, tal vez?).

Saludos,


swift


----------



## cyberpedant

la_machy said:


> Sería bueno que cyberpedant le preguntara a su amigo de donde sacó tal información. Ayudaría un poco



Me dice que al fin, es sólo su opinión, sin datos demostrables.
Voto por Cantinflas.


----------



## jmx

Propongo como candidata a origen de la expresión la comedia de Miguel Mihura "_Ni pobre ni rico, sino todo lo contrario",_ del año 1943.


----------



## HUMBERT0

No conozco el origen y sí es de dominio popular, pero además sí es algo que diría un político en México, en especial durante la época de la dictadura perfecta, cuando los políticos mexicanos abusaban de estos recursos al hablar, de ahí que Cantinflas lo utilizara bastante para hacer mofa, con estos políticos había mucha tela de donde cortar, y era cómico escucharlos, decían un palabrerío para evadir las preguntas o al dar un discurso y al final no decían nada.

Hace tiempo leí un libro que hablaba de nuestros políticos y su forma peculiar de hablar cantinflesco y casi me muero de la risa  pero no recuerdo como se llamaba el libro...


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*: 

El tema de la autoría de la frase no es lingüístico sino más bien de interés general, por lo que no tiene cabida en este foro. 

Les voy a pedir amablemente que sigamos esta discusión, pero sobre la frase en sí y sus variantes.

Gracias.


----------



## Odoardo Graterol

cyberpedant said:


> Un amigo me dijo que la locución "ni bien ni mal, sino todo lo contrario" fue acuñada por un presidente de México (posiblemente Lázaro Cárdenas), pero al intentar de investigarlo, no lo puedo confirmar. ¿Alguien sabe sí es verdad?



Esta frase fue motivo de burla entre los venezolanos, pues fue dicha por Carlos Andrés Pérez en una entrevista, durante su primera presidencia, con la frase: "Ni lo uno ni lo otro sino todo lo contrario"


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Alma Shofner said:


> A mí me suena cantinflesca. No sabía que se le atribuía a Luis Echeverría Alvarez. Quizá él la haya dicho, pero no creo que la haya acuñado. Suena a expresión del dominio popular. Yo se la escuchaba a mi padre de niña cuando él andaba de "bromista". No creo que le hubiera gustado andar repitiendo algo que Echeverría haya dicho.La frase que mi padre sí decía con referente a Echeverría era la que acuñó el loco Valdez: "Todo sube, nada baja y un pelón que viaja y viaja".
> Saludos


 
Más que cantinflesco, parece esxpresión del Chavo del Ocho ó del Chapulín Colorado . . . . . . . .

Pero es cierto, ya lo investigué y sí fué expresado por Luis Echeverría, Expresidente Mexicano . . . . . . . . 

Ni nos beneficia ni nos perjudica sino todo lo contrario


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es una *paradoja* lógico-lingüística, pues *bien *y* mal* son contrarios entre sí, y *bien y mal*, así unidos por *y* como un único concepto, no tiene un contrario en la lengua, o no lo conozco.


----------



## Calambur

A mí criterio, la frase es una *tomadura de pelo*.


----------



## Señor K

Hasta donde yo lo veo, la frase, claro, es un contrasentido, pero se dice de manera jocosa para -como biendijeron- "cantinflear" un determinado tema.

Lo terrible sería si el Presidente aquel lo dijo en serio. Me da la impresión que estaba echando un relajo por un momento.

En todo caso, como dijo Vampiro, esa frase de "ni lo uno ni lo otro, sino todo lo contrario" es antiquísima por estos pagos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Creo que la frase encubre un efecto paradójico/jocoso y también participa del "nonsense" anglosajón, pero no me parece cantinflesca sino Grouchomarxista. Es un supuesto más en que alguien quiere decir algo que parezca cargado de sentido para dejar ver al final que, al contrario, carecía de sentido por completo.
Personalmente no le doy más vueltas: la uso (muy escasamente) cuando el asunto es intrascendente y, además, confuso.


----------



## Calambur

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Creo que la frase encubre un *efecto paradójico/jocoso* y también participa del "nonsense" anglosajón, pero no me parece cantinflesca sino Grouchomarxista.


 Efecto jocoso, sí, bien podría ser de Groucho ("Estos son mis principios. Si no les gustan, tengo otros").


----------



## cyberpedant

Sospecho que  la frase no fue acuñada por un angloparlante: no me ocurre una manera igualmente genial para expresar la idea en inglés. Una traducción palabra por palabra no me parece muy gracioso.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Disculpad si os he confundido: no quise decir que fuera de Groucho sino que a mí me sonaba a Groucho más que a Cantinflas, pero estoy seguro de que no es del gran Marx.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Sin duda estamos ante una frase sin sentido gramatical. Propia de payasos y humoristas pues el único fin que puede poseer es el de hacer reír al que la escuche.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Calambur said:


> A mi criterio, la frase es una *tomadura de pelo*.


 
No, no, se dijo muy en serio.

Otro presidente dijo:

_Haiga sido como haiga sido._

Y otro, dijo:

_José Luis Borgues._

Y otro, dijo:

_Defenderé al peso como un perro._

(Lo dijo al nacionalizar la banca... nada especial, sólo que su casa, más bien mansión digna de príncipe, se encuentra en la llamada _Colina del Perro_).

Humor involuntario, ignorancia patente.


----------

